# Annual statement of past SW payments



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2011)

Just wondering if anybody has any experience of this ... somebody I know was (legitimately!) claiming various _SW _payments while also receiving _PAYE_ income over several years (_OPFP_, rent supplement, supplementary welfare allowance, creche subsidy (not _ECCE_) etc.). Most of the _SW _payments were assessable for tax. _Revenue _have specific amounts for such non _PAYE _income on the tax credit records for 2007-2011 but I suspect that some of these are wrong - e.g. they have an amount down for such income for 2011 and 2010 but no such _SW _"income" was received for these years. I assumed that _SW _would report assessable payments directly and accurately to _Revenue _but seemingly this can be a bit hit and miss. Curiously the figure in question has always been under the heading _"DPS (or DSP?) Pension" _on the statement of tax credits which makes little sense to me. What I really need to know for sure is a statement from _SW _of all _SW _payments for each specific tax year. A first request for this simply yielded a letter stating the total amount paid over the full period in question - straddling a number of tax years - and not a breakdown by tax year so that's not much use to me. Any idea if _SW _would, as a matter of course, supply a tax yearly breakdown? It's difficult to trace back through all of the payments and amounts via the (incomplete) _SW_ "payslips" and current account statements available to me here.

Hope that makes sense - it's probably a bit more verbose than absolutely necessary but old habits die hard...


----------



## onq (30 Sep 2011)

This is like one of those conversations you hear in pubs where they tell you of some guy who knows his entitlements backwards and who does this. (boggle)


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2011)

Huh? No idea what you're on about there... 

Anybody have any feedback on my substantive question - do _SW _provide statements of past payments by tax year as a matter of course?


----------



## ranger (30 Sep 2011)

Clubman,

You could request a p21 balancing statement from Revenue for each year in question. This will give what an individual received in a particular year in SW payments. I'm not aware of SW issuing yearly statements. Again, I wouldn't think it's  a hard request for them to run off a statement showing each individual SW payment. I would go into the SW office and request a statement showing each payment received (not cumulative) over the years in question as it's required by revenue due to audit. 

Ranger


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2011)

ranger said:


> You could request a p21 balancing statement from Revenue for each year in question. This will give what an individual received in a particular year in SW payments.


Thanks but that's no use here because the _Revenue _records are not necessarily reliable. For example the _P21 _for last year has non _PAYE/SW _"income" down but none was received. Ditto for this year (obviously no _P21 _available yet). The issue here is ensuring that _Revenue _are supplied with the correct info for 2007-2011 because at least some of it looks wrong right now and as a result the individual seems to have paid too much tax on the basis that _Revenue _have mistakenly overstated their income.


> I'm not aware of SW issuing yearly statements. Again, I wouldn't think it's  a hard request for them to run off a statement showing each individual SW payment. I would go into the SW office and request a statement showing each payment received (not cumulative) over the years in question as it's required by revenue due to audit.


Thanks - will try that - was just wondering if anybody had direct experience of getting such info for similar reasons.


----------



## gimp (30 Sep 2011)

hi clubman
just got my yearly statement of taxable illness benefit from SW. You need to ring them and ask for the specific period you need the information for 
ie. Jan-Dec 2010 and tell them it is for your accountant for annual returns. This time they actually asked me what period I needed it for so yearly is definitely available 
Hope this helps


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2011)

That's great - thanks a lot for that feedback.


----------



## Delber (3 Oct 2011)

You can request this information online on the D.S.F.A. site under online services by entering your PPS number and stipulate what years /type of payment required


----------



## Lucille (3 Oct 2011)

My experience has been that it depends a lot on how the employer handles the nontaxable sick pay element OR if they handle it at all.Of course the OP is not necessarily talking about sick pay.

My sick pay was handled correctly by payroll but in the year AFTER the illness as it occurred in December. Revenue accounted for it on the P21 in the year it occurred but will amend the figures on receiving a statement of nontaxable sick pay from the employer.They were very helpful.

My spouse's pay was treated in the same way by Revenue however his HSE payroll has said that they do not account for nontaxable sick pay. I haven't got to the bottom of that as it is so difficult to make contact with the relevant section.

Basically I have found SW records to be accurately so if you feel there is a discrepancy it's best to obtain the (email) contact details of an individual and follow up until there is an explanation. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2011)

Delber said:


> You can request this information online on the D.S.F.A. site under online services


Thanks _Delber _- that's exactly the sort of thing that I was looking for!  I missed the online services link. Largely because at this stage I'm sort of conditioned to look for navigation links at the top or left of a website!


> by entering your PPS number and stipulate what years /type of payment required


One problem is that we're not 100% sure exactly what claims were being made but your suggestion is definitely progress - thanks again!


----------



## gimp (3 Oct 2011)

Hi Clubman

Don,t bother with the online form  as i have tried that and nothing happened for 5 weeks. I rang the office and was told no problem if i had done it online i would have it shortly. three weeks later still no sign of it. Rang the office again and never mentioned I had applied online and just asked for the statement, got it three days later in the post. So much for the online form
Save yourself the frustration and give them a ring trust me its quicker.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2011)

OK - thanks _gimp_!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2011)

Apropos of my original post does anybody know if _Revenue _lump some or all taxable _SW _payments (reported to them by _SW_?) under the heading _"DSP Pension"_? My friend's statement of tax credits has an additional non _PAYE _income amount for the past few years under this heading and I presume that it's supposed to represent the total taxable _SW _payments for the relevant years. They are NOT in receipt of any pension income and _Revenue's _explanation of what the heading meant made no sense to me - they said that it had to do with this individual's (public service) superannuation/pension salary deductions even though it is down as an income. The figure was about €10K for 2007 and €800 for 2008-2011.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2011)

Just to update this thread...

_Revenue _came back and it looks like they must use the heading _"DSP Pension" _as some sort of catch all for some or all _SW/DSP _payments. In this case_ "DSP Pension" _actually referred to _OPFP_.

I got the relevant _OPFP _and other _SW _payment annual statements from a contact in _SW_.

The _Revenue _figures for _OPFP _"income" for 2007 and 2008 were more or less correct (slightly off) and they carried over the 2008 figure (more or less) to 2009/10/11 even though _OPFP _stopped in 2008 so they are removing that for those tax years and issuing updated _P21 _balancing statements which is good news for my friend.

Thanks to all who contributed/helped.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2011)

End result - €360 tax back today. Nice one...


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Oct 2011)

There appears to me to be no communication between SW and Revenue. For example if you are on Illness benefit for a few weeks or months you could find your tax credits and SRCOP reduced by a full years payment and possibly running in to the following year.

You need to check each year that you have an SW claim that the reduction made matches the amount paid.

As mentioned above you can obtain a statement of taxable Benefit or pension from the relevant section for each year and include it with your tax return as taxable income received.

If you have 2 types of SW income in the same tax year (say Illness Benefit for a couple of months and Pension later you will require 2 separate statements

The first 6 weeks of Illness benefit in each tax year is not taxable


----------



## danFTB (3 Jan 2012)

In the PAYE anytime online system under "your incomes" for 2012 I have a "DSP Pension" amount of 8026 euro, what effect does this have on my taxes and what is it for please and thank you


----------



## WindUp (3 Jan 2012)

Revenue think you are receiving a pension in 2012 -- ring them to a correct it if you are not,,,,,


----------



## danFTB (3 Jan 2012)

I have just moved jobs and not joined the pension plan in the new job, a pension i stopped paying into 4 years ago has a balance of circa 10k but it will stay like that as i cant access it, is this what this refers to and if so it is then still incorrect yes?


----------



## WindUp (3 Jan 2012)

sounds like it - just ring the paye number and ask 

http://www.revenue.ie/en/contact/index.html


----------



## danFTB (3 Jan 2012)

Thanks I'll post update here


----------



## danFTB (4 Jan 2012)

Yes pension was a red herring, it was social welfare related, thinking incorrectly that me or my wife were receiving social welfare payment, so the phonecall resolved it and the amount has been removed from my incomes for 2012, It would as it happened have decreased the upper tax rate band in effect taxing 8026 more of my income at 41% so lucky i spotted it.


----------

